# 270 rounds??



## harvy (Jan 20, 2006)

Can antone reccomend a good round to shoot coyotes from a 270? I want to do minimal damage, if possible from a 270. The smallest grain I have found is 110, anyone know of a round that will kill but not blow them apart. Thanks, Harv.


----------



## Snowgooser (Mar 28, 2008)

I read about these bullets call Accelerators. Don't know anything about them but other than what I read in Predator Xtreme. They apparently are a saboted bullet for larger caliber rifles. I think the article was about .30/06 but you might be able to get them for a .270.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You may want to think about going with something very heavy or a very tough bullet. If you shoot a very light bullet at hight speeds it will probably do very bad things to your coyote.

I shot a few with some 30cal FMJ for the most part there was not much damage but I hit one on a quarting shot and it ripped it open like no tomarow.

Q: How many Chuck Norris' does it take to change a light bulb? A: None, Chuck Norris prefers to kill in the dark.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I believe you can go down factory wise to 100g. for a .270 but I still wouldn't recommend it for yotes. Until I bought a smaller rifle I used my .270. I however just used my deer loads which are 130g and did terrible damage. If you are able to hit one through the lungs with the 100g it may not be too bad??


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I got sierra 277's in 90gr. They are a holloww point though, and really mess up a coyote, not even close to a fur saving round.


----------



## Franchi 9-12 (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh man thats not good, Both my roommates are going to start yote hunting this Jan. One of them I think is going to be using a .270 or a 17hmr and the other is going to be using his dad's .308 :sniper:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If you're making your own, pick up some Sierra Match Kings. They should do a decent job on coyotes.

xdeano


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Well,unfortunately,very few buyers for them anyway.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

xdeano said:


> If you're making your own, pick up some Sierra Match Kings. They should do a decent job on coyotes.
> 
> xdeano


Have you used it? The lightest one they show is a 115gr, the ballistics on it seem somewhat close to the 90gr varminter that I am using and to me, only my opinion here, they look like they would do the same or more damage?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I think your best bet is to try 150 gr bullets they may hold together and not splatter the dog too much?


----------



## savageman270 (Jan 12, 2010)

TK33 said:


> I got sierra 277's in 90gr. They are a holloww point though, and really mess up a coyote, not even close to a fur saving round.


Ditto on the 90gr. Sierra's. Loaded with RL 19 I should be pushing between 34k and 35k fps.


----------

